# Katy Perry's Lace Manicure



## flipshawtii (Oct 15, 2010)

I reminds me of a peacock so I would love to see those beautiful greens, blues &amp; golds with the look. What do you think?

*Hot or not?*

Picture from Makeup.com : Source


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 15, 2010)

The first thing I said when I saw it was "Ewww".  I wasnt sure what I was looking at so ill say NOT. lol


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2010)

She'll have to be careful when she smokes now.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol !! I'm not sure i like it.


----------



## katana (Oct 15, 2010)

So not! It looks like claws!


----------



## Darla (Oct 15, 2010)

not


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it's creative and pretty cool. I agree with you OP that it would look even better with bright, bold colors.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 15, 2010)

This is so stupid, how does she wash her hands. I'm sure it's not the most hygenic thing, I can imagine food pieces and dirt getting on the lace, no wonder she got it in black lace.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 16, 2010)

Creative and edgy. Yes. Practical. No. It was obviously intended as a fashion statement rather than a practical manicure, so in a way it serves it's purpose. Personally not my style!


----------



## emilydoll (Oct 16, 2010)

It's interesting! And unique. But like some of you might be thinking, how does she function? Beats me. Whatever. Hot or not? Neither. If she likes it, cool. Maybe she's just real careful with what she does, hand sanitizer? I d k. Blah.


----------

